# Sta goccia santo Iddio!



## mbpe

Ciao,

mi serve aiuto. Sto traducento un testo e il personaggio dice "Sta goccia santo Iddio". Cosa vuol dire?
Dovrebbe essere dialetto romano. Lo dice uscendo dalla camera dopo aver litigato con un amico.
Siccome qualche volta capita che il testo non corrisponde con il video, forse lui dice un altra cosa, ma a me pare che sia corretto.
Grazie.


----------



## giginho

Ciao, ci servirebbe un po' più di contesto.

Leggendo così lo interpreto come un rimprovero all'amico che ha lasciato il rubinetto chiuso male e lo stesso lascia cadere la classica goccia che picchietta sulla ceramica del sanitario facendo un rumore fastidioso (pling! pling!).....


----------



## longplay

Di romanesco mi sembra ci sia solo "sta" (questa): come dice giginho, c'è una goccia che cade e dà fastidio a qualcuno. "santo Iddio" = porca miseria, accidenti !
ecc. .


----------



## Necsus

Ma 'sto/sta' non è roman(esc)o. Vedi discussione 'sta mattina'.


----------



## longplay

Necsus, susami, ma credo che il contesto della traduzione sia proprio... Roma: da qui la 'sensazione' di mbpe. Attendiamo la conferma.


----------



## Necsus

Ho capito. Ma al di là della sensazione di mbpe, se anche siamo a Roma o chi lo dice è romano, non significa assolutamente che 'sta' sia dialetto. Come dice Serianni (vedi sempre discussione), è 'panitaliano'.


----------



## longplay

Corretto. Non contesto. A Roma forse è solo più comune.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Nec ha ragione. 
Forse si tende ad assimilare il dimostrativo " 'sta" dell'esempio di mbpe con lo "sta" di, per es., "Sta a magnà du spaghi", che è forma del verbo "stare".
GS


----------



## longplay

Era il mio sospetto (inespresso): un non-madre-lingua può ingannarsi. Però lo "sto" (questo) lo trovo più frequente a Roma anche in espressioni non proprio
cortesi (St'imbecille! ecc.).


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Long.

Ti garantisco che anche nell'Aemilia Felix (sic!) 'sta, 'sto, 'sti, 'ste sono pane quotidiano.

GS


----------



## giginho

Ciao Giovani!

Anche dalle mie parti, nella sabauda Torino, sto & company sono noti!


----------



## longplay

Sarò influenzato da altre esperienze gergali; per esempio in Toscana (non sono toscano), "Oh imbecille (bischero)!" è molto più frequente di "sto". Ciò mi fa
"sentire" di più il romanesco.
Esto = Con l'aferesi della "e" , è ancora vivo in molte parlate regionali (p.es. romanesco...)...stamane, stasera...(dal lat. 'iste'): sintesi dal Devoto-Oli. Solo come
riferimento**: lungi da me il polemizzare ! Vive cordialità

**Anche il Treccani.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Vedendo che anche lo Zingarellone parla di aferesi di _esto_, ho avuto un mezzo coccolone perché ho sempre creduto che si trattasse di aferesi di "questo".
Poi, per sicurezza, sono andato sul Treccani, che invece mi dà '_sto_ come aferesi di "questo". Ed è stato lì che ho ricominciato a credere nella vita.

Se le cose stessero così, il nostro _'sto_ sarebbe più giovane, in quanto risulterebbe, se non m'inganno, dal passaggio: *iste —> eccu iste —> quiste —> questo —> 'sto* 

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## longplay

Dipenderà anche dall' edizione  del Treccani ? Comunque, io intendevo sottolineare 'l' orecchio' ormai abituato a un certo uso di "sto"(non escludendo, per certe
regioni, nemmeno l' influenza spagnola). A questo punto le origini di 'sto'...possono riposare in pace: più di così che fare?


----------



## mbpe

Necsus said:


> Ho capito. Ma al di là della sensazione di mbpe, se anche siamo a Roma o chi lo dice è romano, non significa assolutamente che 'sta' sia dialetto. Come dice Serianni (vedi sempre discussione), è 'panitaliano'.




Salve. Si tratta di "I Cesaroni" e il personaggio Cesare usa tante espressioni del dialetto romano. Per questo pensavo che fosse importante indicarlo
Mi e' caduto in mente che forse "Sta goccia" vuol dire "LA goccia che fa traboccare il vaso" e cosi ho scritto. Siccome il mio supervisore non mi ha contattato suppongo sia in ordine, o almeno funziona nel dialogo.
In ogni caso, grazie per vostro aiuto


----------



## longplay

Scusa, ma se avessi aggiunto un sunto del contesto e del perché della frase, avremmo fatto di meglio e prima! Alla prossima!


----------



## mbpe

longplay said:


> Scusa, ma se avessi aggiunto un sunto del contesto e del perché della frase, avremmo fatto di meglio e prima! Alla prossima!



ho scritto "Lo dice uscendo dalla camera dopo aver litigato con un amico.". Pensavo che sarebbe bastato. Cercero' di dare piu' contesto prossima volta.
Grazie


----------

